# Residente Permanente vs Resident Temporal



## PVdreamer (May 25, 2015)

What are the Advantages and Disadvantages of Residente Permanente vs. Residente Temporal

If I understand this correct for Residente Permanent you must apply at a Mexican Consulate in your home country but for Temporal you can apply in Mexico but it is only valid for 4 years and then you have to return to your home country and reapply there?

If you want to work in Mexico you must apply at the consulate as well? Does this apply if you want to run your own business or do something on line as well?

What is the process if you start with a Temporal and then want to change to a Permanente, do you need to apply back in your home country? Can you still work in Mexico under a temporal?


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Others here who have relatively recently been through what you're considering/asking about, or have some better depth of knowledge than I, will likely chime-in with their remarks. However, if you haven't seen this summary of information which may fill-in some of the 'blanks' in your investigations ... do check it out:

Rollybrook's Living in Mexico


----------



## cuerna1 (Mar 7, 2015)

PVdreamer said:


> What are the Advantages and Disadvantages of Residente Permanente vs. Residente Temporal
> 
> If I understand this correct for Residente Permanent you must apply at a Mexican Consulate in your home country but for Temporal you can apply in Mexico but it is only valid for 4 years and then you have to return to your home country and reapply there?
> 
> ...


Why don't you get in touch these these people ?
Consulado General de México en Vancouver

Then you would be getting current information right from the source.

Google translate does a very good job on this site.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

PVdreamer said:


> What are the Advantages and Disadvantages of Residente Permanente vs. Residente Temporal
> 
> If I understand this correct for Residente Permanent you must apply at a Mexican Consulate in your home country but for Temporal you can apply in Mexico but it is only valid for 4 years and then you have to return to your home country and reapply there?
> 
> . . .


You must initially apply for both RT and RP in your home country at a Mexican Consulate.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> You must initially apply for both RT and RT in your home country at a Mexican Consulate.


Typos can drive a person crazy. Residente Temporal (RT) and Residente Permanente (RP). Both must be initially applied for in your home country at a Mexican Consulate.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

IMO, the greatest advantage of getting the Residente Permanente status is that you don't have to go back every year to renew your temporal and pay the fee, which is not only an annoyance but adds up in expense. And, once you have it in hand, you are no longer subject to the whims of whatever new regulations and requirements the legislature may come up with: for instance the increased income they recently added. Those who have had four years of uninterrupted Temporal status don't need to deal with that issue when they apply for Permanente status.

The only downside is the need to have a Mexican plated vehicle. One advantage of those plates is that the local cops lose a lot of interest in you. (chuckle)


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> Typos can drive a person crazy. Residente Temporal (RT) and Residente Permanente (RP). Both must be initially applied for in your home country at a Mexican Consulate.


Thanks for catching this big blooper, joaquin!


----------



## limeyboy (Jun 10, 2013)

PVD
Sent you a PM


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

lagoloo said:


> IMO, the greatest advantage of getting the Residente Permanente status is that you don't have to go back every year to renew your temporal and pay the fee, which is not only an annoyance but adds up in expense. And, once you have it in hand, you are no longer subject to the whims of whatever new regulations and requirements the legislature may come up with: for instance the increased income they recently added. Those who have had four years of uninterrupted Temporal status don't need to deal with that issue when they apply for Permanente status.
> 
> The only downside is the need to have a Mexican plated vehicle. One advantage of those plates is that the local cops lose a lot of interest in you. (chuckle)


First timers get a 1 year Residente Temporal visa and 30 days before it expires can apply to renew for 1, 2 or 3 years, not every year if they do not want to and save time and money if they get a 3 year RT visa. A 3 year renewal is $6,678 pesos plus a fee of $1124 pesos, processing fee. 1 year is $3,519 pesos plus the $1124 pesos fee.


----------



## geoffbob (Oct 24, 2010)

I recently went through the residency process. One must comply with special circumstances to even be able to apply "right out the gate" for RP permanent residency; such as being married to a Mexican national or having very personal connections to the country, etc. Most people in the total ****** category like me wouldn't even be eligible for a three year visa until after their one year RT expires. As might be expected there are different categories of foreigner wishing to reside in Mexico and the applicable requirements will vary. 

For citizens of the US as previously mentioned, visa applications for residency are approved at either the Mexican embassy in Washington D.C. or at the various consulates sprinkled around the country. I was fortunate enough to have a consulate a few blocks from my house. Your financial affairs must be very solid and extensive documentation will be required. At the time I applied on line requirements mentioned six months of financial records but I provided one year's worth of banking and savings records which they loved. Mexican Consular officials, unlike their American counterparts, are in some aspects authorized to use their own best judgment in making a determination. You'd be wise to at all times be calm and courteous even if things seem to be going against you at the moment. Arrive rested and in a good mood. It could be the deciding factor.


----------



## PVdreamer (May 25, 2015)

lagoloo said:


> IMO, the greatest advantage of getting the Residente Permanente status is that you don't have to go back every year to renew your temporal and pay the fee, which is not only an annoyance but adds up in expense. And, once you have it in hand, you are no longer subject to the whims of whatever new regulations and requirements the legislature may come up with: for instance the increased income they recently added. Those who have had four years of uninterrupted Temporal status don't need to deal with that issue when they apply for Permanente status.
> 
> The only downside is the need to have a Mexican plated vehicle. One advantage of those plates is that the local cops lose a lot of interest in you. (chuckle)


Do you need to have a Mexican plated vehicle?


----------



## PVdreamer (May 25, 2015)

geoffbob said:


> I recently went through the residency process. One must comply with special circumstances to even be able to apply "right out the gate" for RP permanent residency; such as being married to a Mexican national or having very personal connections to the country, etc. Most people in the total ****** category like me wouldn't even be eligible for a three year visa until after their one year RT expires. As might be expected there are different categories of foreigner wishing to reside in Mexico and the applicable requirements will vary.
> 
> For citizens of the US as previously mentioned, visa applications for residency are approved at either the Mexican embassy in Washington D.C. or at the various consulates sprinkled around the country. I was fortunate enough to have a consulate a few blocks from my house. Your financial affairs must be very solid and extensive documentation will be required. At the time I applied on line requirements mentioned six months of financial records but I provided one year's worth of banking and savings records which they loved. Mexican Consular officials, unlike their American counterparts, are in some aspects authorized to use their own best judgment in making a determination. You'd be wise to at all times be calm and courteous even if things seem to be going against you at the moment. Arrive rested and in a good mood. It could be the deciding factor.


Ok so we could not even apply for the RP right away?


----------



## geoffbob (Oct 24, 2010)

I do not need to have a Mexican plated vehicle but my situation is quite probably very different than yours. I don't have a car. I chose to live in a small town where a car isn't needed. I walk almost everywhere, and occasionally take a bus for 5 pesos or a taxi for 35 pesos which would be about 2.25 in USD. Others on these boards know the drill on cars very well.

As to whether you'd even be allowed to apply for RT right away my guess is no. I obtained a one year visa prior to entering the country. When that expired I hired a lawyer for one thousand pesos to represent me in obtaining the three year visa. Turns out everybody at the immigration office knew her and the woman behind the counter talked about babies. I was in and out in 15 minutes. The cost of the visa was prominently posted on a big sign and I could see that my lawyer had indeed only charged me a thousand pesos which at the time was about 70 bucks. Totally professional.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

PVdreamer said:


> Ok so we could not even apply for the RP right away?


Not if by "right away" you mean while you're still in Mexico.


----------



## Belizegirl (Oct 21, 2010)

What are the special circumstances in order to apply straight out of the gate for PR?

I have spoken to a consulate in Canada and was told that if we meet the financial requirements we are able to apply, which is our families intent as to avoid having to renew a TR. I have many friends that have received their PR right off the bat. 

You either qualify as a retiree or pensioner by meeting the financial requirements or you can apply under the family unity section, which is where having a Mexican national family member would come in to play.


----------



## geoffbob (Oct 24, 2010)

That would be good news for you. Your friends would be knowledgeable about those special conditions which allowed them to qualify for RT and could throw some light on how they accomplished it.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

geoffbob said:


> That would be good news for you. Your friends would be knowledgeable about those special conditions which allowed them to qualify for RT and could throw some light on how they accomplished it.


Isn't Belizegirl talking about initially applying for Permanent Residence rather than Temporary Residence?


----------



## geoffbob (Oct 24, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Isn't Belizegirl talking about initially applying for Permanent Residence rather than Temporary Residence?


Yes that's my understanding Isla Verde. She has many friends who have done so. I imagine that the circumstances were quite unlike my own experience.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

geoffbob said:


> Yes that's my understanding Isla Verde. She has many friends who have done so. I imagine that the circumstances were quite unlike my own experience.


Maybe I'm confused, but in your previous post you wrote this:

"Your friends would be knowledgeable about those special conditions which allowed them to qualify for RT . . ."

RT = Residente Temporal, not Residente Permanente.


----------



## geoffbob (Oct 24, 2010)

Right, RP.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

geoffbob said:


> Right, RP.


Glad we cleared that up. Wouldn't want to confuse forum members with incorrect abbreviations!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There are no “special circumstances“. Anyone who meets the financial requirements may apply for Residente Permanente approval without needing to apply for Residente Temporal first. In fact, one may apply for RP and other members of the family might enter Mexico as tourists. Tben, after the RP member completes the process in Mexico and has his visa card, the other family members could apply under “vincula familiar“ rules, and might not have to leave Mexico or prove any financials. OK, yes, that is a special situation, but I think it can be done.


----------



## geoffbob (Oct 24, 2010)

This copied from Yucalandia. In order to qualify financially to enter as RP one must be financially independent as defined below.

Residente Permanente Income or Deposits or Bank Balance Requirements:
(Manual/Lineamientos Article 44)
~ Documentation of Proof of Financial Independence by Average Bank Balance: Provide the 12 months of original bank statements (plus copies) as proof of income or savings/investments, to show equivalent to 20,000 days minimum wage (70.10 pesos for 2015) $1,402,000 pesos or $102,000 US – according to the 10/10/2014 Lineamientos for Mexican Consulates – where the previous INM Lineamientos listed twenty five thousand days of the general minimum wage in the District Federal for the previous twelve months…
… Average Monthly Balance of about $93,500 USD (exactly $1,402,000 pesos) at $15:1 MXN:USD for Residente Permanente … per 10/10/14 DOF Lineamientos for Mexican Consulates


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

geoffbob said:


> This copied from Yucalandia. In order to qualify to enter as RP one must be financially independent as defined below.
> 
> Residente Permanente Income or Deposits or Bank Balance Requirements:
> (Manual/Lineamientos Article 44)
> ...


It looks to me like there is something slightly confused about this post. There are two options for meeting financial requirements: an asset balance and a monthly income. The monthly income requirements are specified in the Mexican regulations, but don't appear in the quoted post.


----------



## cuerna1 (Mar 7, 2015)

TundraGreen said:


> It looks to me like there is something slightly confused about this post. There are two options for meeting financial requirements: an asset balance and a monthly income. The monthly income requirements are specified in the Mexican regulations, but don't appear in the quoted post.


I'm sure in your own way each of you are trying to help this guy - but the only real solution/answer to his questions will be found at the consulate. Things change, websites on the internet become stale, expats repeat things they have read somewhere with no validation, someone has a lucky day and they are able to accomplish something they are not supposed to etc.

Gosh - he can even send the consulate in Vancouver an email.


----------



## PVdreamer (May 25, 2015)

cuerna1 said:


> I'm sure in your own way each of you are trying to help this guy - but the only real solution/answer to his questions will be found at the consulate. Things change, websites on the internet become stale, expats repeat things they have read somewhere with no validation, someone has a lucky day and they are able to accomplish something they are not supposed to etc.
> 
> Gosh - he can even send the consulate in Vancouver an email.


and how do you know I have not done so after I saw some conflicting information.

i thought this was a forum where one could get advice from people who know the complexities of the system and understood the process.


----------



## Belizegirl (Oct 21, 2010)

geoffbob said:


> That would be good news for you. Your friends would be knowledgeable about those special conditions which allowed them to qualify for RT and could throw some light on how they accomplished it.


It's quite simple;

a. Retirees or Pensioners:
1.	Original and a photocopy of investment receipts or bank account statements showing an average monthly balance equivalent to $117,628.00 Canadian dollars during the last twelve months, or

2.	Original and a photocopy of proof of tax-free monthly income from pensions in an amount greater than $2,941.00 Canadian dollars during the past six months.

This is information that I received from the consulate this week via email.


----------



## Belizegirl (Oct 21, 2010)

Permanent Resident Visa


----------



## Belizegirl (Oct 21, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Isn't Belizegirl talking about initially applying for Permanent Residence rather than Temporary Residence?


Sorry, yes, that is what I meant.


----------



## Belizegirl (Oct 21, 2010)

Also, if you have a spouse and/or dependents tack on an extra $500 per month/person when applying using monthly income. I believe, that is for TR, not PR.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

cuerna1 said:


> I'm sure in your own way each of you are trying to help this guy - but the only real solution/answer to his questions will be found at the consulate. Things change, websites on the internet become stale, expats repeat things they have read somewhere with no validation, someone has a lucky day and they are able to accomplish something they are not supposed to etc.
> 
> Gosh - he can even send the consulate in Vancouver an email.


Mexican Migration Laws are not always congruent.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> Mexican Migration Laws are not always congruent.





cuerna1 said:


> I'm sure in your own way each of you are trying to help this guy - but the only real solution/answer to his questions will be found at the consulate. Things change, websites on the internet become stale, expats repeat things they have read somewhere with no validation, someone has a lucky day and they are able to accomplish something they are not supposed to etc.
> 
> Gosh - he can even send the consulate in Vancouver an email.


joaquinx it appears it is not a problem with INM law, rules or policies that are not congruent the last 2 years at INM office inside Mexico but the interpretation of them at some of the Mexican Consulates that are inconsistant with the law. In other words the Consulates are not INM offices, they are only assigned to help the INM to recieve and verify documents of foreigners applying there and not always doing it correctly.


----------



## cuerna1 (Mar 7, 2015)

AlanMexicali said:


> joaquinx it appears it is not a problem with INM law, rules or policies that are not congruent the last 2 years at INM office inside Mexico but the interpretation of them at some of the Mexican Consulates that are inconsistant with the law. In other words the Consulates are not INM offices, they are only assigned to help the INM to recieve and verify documents of foreigners applying there and not always doing it correctly.


It has been almost three years ago that we visited the consulate for our RP 'Visas'. Perhaps because the INM changes were so new our migration process was 'exceptional' but I've been disagreeing with the 'experts' on forums such as this ever since. Apparently we did most everything wrong according to the 'experts' (in hindsight) - but exactly the way we were advised by the consulate staff. It worked for us. We received our RPs, menaje de casa (at the consulate day one) and drove our US plated car towing a trailer to Mexico with our 4 cats, We made the trip without incident and later nationalized the car/trailer without ever returning to the border. Perhaps we were lucky/naive but we were honest/courteous every step of the way and looked people in the eye when we spoke with them. We have since purchased a house, created Mexican wills, opened numerous Mexican bank/brokerage accounts - and are hopefully well on our way to citizenship.



PVdreamer said:


> and how do you know I have not done so after I saw some conflicting information.
> 
> i thought this was a forum where one could get advice from people who know the complexities of the system and understood the process.


I get it - if everyone here is in agreement (or quiet ?) then that is the way the consulate will see it. When you visit the consulate and they disagree you will point out that some guy who lives in Chicago, on the expatforum, told you that was the right way to do it. That plan might work - good luck with it.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

cuerna1 said:


> It has been almost three years ago that we visited the consulate for our RP 'Visas'. Perhaps because the INM changes were so new our migration process was 'exceptional' but I've been disagreeing with the 'experts' on forums such as this ever since. Apparently we did most everything wrong according to the 'experts' (in hindsight) - but exactly the way we were advised by the consulate staff. It worked for us. We received our RPs, menaje de casa (at the consulate day one) and drove our US plated car towing a trailer to Mexico with our 4 cats, We made the trip without incident and later nationalized the car/trailer without ever returning to the border. Perhaps we were lucky/naive but we were honest/courteous every step of the way and looked people in the eye when we spoke with them. We have since purchased a house, created Mexican wills, opened numerous Mexican bank/brokerage accounts - and are hopefully well on our way to citizenship.
> 
> 
> 
> I get it - if everyone here is in agreement (or quiet ?) then that is the way the consulate will see it. When you visit the consulate and they disagree you will point out that some guy who lives in Chicago, on the expatforum, told you that was the right way to do it. That plan might work - good luck with it.


The point is you have your own experience and the OP doesn´t have any. He asked questions and posters gave answers. I feel he know 100% more now than he did before asking. If that is a bad thing to you then I guess you are not doing anything good in posting your personal experince 3 years ago also. NO?

He can check websites of Mexican Consulates and read the Rules and Law de Migración also to be even better informed before walking into a Mexican Consulate.

You seem to be saying he should not take anything he reads here seriously.


----------



## cuerna1 (Mar 7, 2015)

AlanMexicali said:


> The point is you have your own experience and the OP doesn´t have any. He asked questions and posters gave answers. I feel he know 100% more now than he did before asking. If that is a bad thing to you then I guess you are not doing anything good in posting your personal experince 3 years ago also. NO?
> 
> He can check websites of Mexican Consulates and read the Rules and Law de Migración also to be even better informed before walking into a Mexican Consulate.
> 
> You seem to be saying he should not take anything he reads here seriously.


I'm saying he should walk into the consulate and have a conversation with the staff there, asking all his questions and establishing all of their 'current' requirements - perhaps even bringing 'samples' of his paperwork. Then when he gets home and something is not quite clear he should post his questions here ("the consulate told me this today... what do you make of it) and with new insight return to the consulate and ask for confirmation. Not let people here (including me) tell him what to expect at the consulate. As you (and I) point out my experiences are from nearly 3 years ago and yet I'll bet are rather current when compared with many here.


----------

